# Spread



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

If a spread pigeon has two spread babies, that parent is **** spread? (Considering that the other parent is not spread)


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Two young is too small of a sample size to say for sure. If one parent is heterozygous spread, each egg has a 50 % chance of hatching into a heterozygous spread offspring. If you hatch maybe 8 or 10 young from this pair, and they are all spread, then chances are pretty good that the spread parent is homozygous. 

Jim


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

like looneho said.

If you got 1 parent who is **** spread, then 100% of the babies will be hetero spread. If only 1 parent is hetero spread, 50% all the babies will be hetero spread 50% will not be spread. 

If both parents are hetero spread, all babies will be 50% **** spread, 50% hetero spread.

If one parent is hetero spread and the other one is **** spread, 75% will be **** spread and 25% will be hetero spread.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

sev3ns0uls,

If both parents are heterozygous Spread (S//+), their young will be 25% homozygous spread (S//S), 50% heterozygous spread (S//+) and 25% non-spread (+//+).


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

indigobob said:


> sev3ns0uls,
> 
> If both parents are heterozygous Spread (S//+), their young will be 25% homozygous spread (S//S), 50% heterozygous spread (S//+) and 25% non-spread (+//+).


yes correct, my mistake.


----------

